
Google has run away with the web search market and almost no one is chasing - kjhughes
http://qz.com/239332/google-has-run-away-with-the-web-search-market-and-almost-no-one-is-chasing/
======
forca
It's just a matter of time before Google become just another tech company. It
happens to everyone. It's taking longer for them since they have more money.

It will be a good day when a company comes along and dethrones Google from
search. No one company needs or should have the power that Google wield. It's
unsavory at best. I swore long ago that I would never use "free" services
because they are not free. You are the product. There are too many good email
services out there that cost less than a couple of cappuccinos a year to use
crap like free email. I'm a customer, not a product. No for-profit ads, no
making money from my information, just a great service for very little money.
Who is this great email company? Fastmail.

